# Castrol Oils



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A question in another thread came up about who makes Castrol oils. After a bit of snooping around; this is what I came up with. It looks like Castrol is a subsidiary of British Petroleum (BP).


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, Chief! Guess I SHOULDA known that one - Castrol is in all of my British Motorcycle literature! It's durn good oil!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I had the motor rebuilt in my 1986 Dodge D 50 pick up at 96500 miles 
Mechanics said use Castrol

Have 112000 miles on it now and haven't touched the engine since the rebuild.

No way will I use anything but Castrol in this engine.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
MY FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev5003.htm
OUR FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev6003.htm
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *I had the motor rebuilt in my 1986 Dodge D 50 pick up at 96500 miles
> Mechanics said use Castrol
> 
> ...


This is an interesting phenomena that I have listened to all my life!!

Suppose your mechanic had told you to use pennzoil!! Would we still see the same statement? "Have 112000 miles on it now and haven't touched the engine since the rebuild." Of course we would and that is the reason marketing spends nearly 18% developing "BRAND LOYALITY" to the point of fierce behavior between loyalists!!!


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Very true statements...nothing magical about Castol or Pennzoil. 
As Chief has pointed out before oil is basically oil, best thing is changing it out, and using a darn good filter. (now some of THOSE are darn junk and will allow particles and debris in your system) As far as the oil itself, I think there is far less room for brand loyality.


----------

